# Dropsy!! Help!!



## ALS1104 (Aug 11, 2011)

my first betta boy Bart has Dropsy!  Hes all fat and looks like a pine cone! he was a little puffy yesterday, but when i got home tonite he looks terrible. i feel horrible for him. ive treated him with Maracyn-Two but is there anything else i can do for him? hes still eating now but i dont know how long that will last. im afraid im going to loose him because everything ive read says its almost always lethal. has anyone had one come through ok?



Housing 
What size is your tank? 3 gallon
What temperature is your tank? 78 degrees
Does your tank have a filter? yes
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? no
Is your tank heated? yes
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? none but does have live plants

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? tetra bettamin tropical crisps
How often do you feed your betta fish? 1x a day

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? every 2 weeks
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? 50% every 2 weeks, 100% after 2 50% changes if that makes sense.
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? aqua safe

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?

Ammonia: 0
Nitrite: 0
Nitrate: 10
pH: 7
Hardness: 
Alkalinity: 

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? Fat & Looks like a pine cone
How has your betta fish's behavior changed? hasnt changed much, still eating
When did you start noticing the symptoms? he looked a little puffy yesterday, looked swolen and scales poking out like a pine cone
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how? 1 packet of maracyn-two 
Does your fish have any history of being ill? none
How old is your fish (approximately)? 2 years


----------



## ALS1104 (Aug 11, 2011)

attaching pics of my poor boy


----------



## TheCheese909 (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm so sorry, one of my Bettas just passed from Dropsy as well.. He was given to a friend all healthy and nice but after a month he got Dropsy and passed away after about a week, but she didn't didn't treat him correctly..

You can try doing an Epsome Salt bath for about 20 minutes every day. It's one tsp per gallon. Best to do it in a 1 gallon bowl/tank so that it's easier for you to clean up. It's a bath so no longer then about 20 minutes, chances are he won't like it, they never do, but you can do them daily along with your Maracyn2 treatment. Make sure the salt is dissolved completely before adding him into the water.

You can get Epsome Salt from your local drug store, just make sure it's unscented, no perfumes or dyes.


----------



## cjz96 (Jun 10, 2012)

Not sure if what my boy had was dropsy, but I did cure him of his pineconing. I upped the Epsom salts to 3tsp/1gal. I had him in it all day and did 100% water changes. My guys are usually fine with salts. You can also try a tannin source. The tannin source can be used with epsom salts safely. Crumple or just lay dried oak leaves in your water until it turns a weak tea color. The salts help draw liquid out. The tannin will lower ph level, but also provides a comfortable enviroment. Best of luck!


----------



## ALS1104 (Aug 11, 2011)

thank yall so much for the replies. i just hope my boy makes it through


----------



## sunlight (Apr 24, 2012)

hey Amanda i would use Epsom salt. But if you already using medications finish whole course of it first.
How long he is being sick?
Use 3 tsp/gall of Epsom salt. Pre mix it first in one gall jug for the right dosage or if you don't have one gall just pre mix it first in the container don't put it directly in his tank. 
Do daily 100% water changes. Make sure you acclimate him when you change the water by adding a little bit of new water in his changing cup and wait for 5-10 min in between...

You can lower the water in his tank so it will be easier to change the water or you can use smaller container.

Pineconing is a sign of dropsy but it can also happen any time a fish is blated,such as severe constipation. So just in case i want to ask if he might be bloated from constipation. Did you see his poop.

Also you have other bettas and i am really really recommending to do weekly water changes. 50% and 100% but on weekly basis.

Also dropsy usually fatal. And sometimes it can take up to 14 days. If it really dropsy and he will get worse lower the water so it will be easier for him to swim up to the surface.


----------



## ALS1104 (Aug 11, 2011)

this is day 2 or 3, the 1st day he was a little puffy, the 2nd he was fat and looked like a pine cone and today hes about the same as yesterday. im only doing water changes less frequently because i was killing my live plants by doing so many water changes when i was fighting snails. i keep the water conditions in check. im going to try the epsom salt as well. thank you so much guys! keep my little boy in your thoughts


----------



## sunlight (Apr 24, 2012)

I would really afraid to even use his live plants for another betta . 
Also when you will do epsom salt you need to do daily water changes though.
And epsom salt plant tolerant.
And also be careful not to cross-contaminate any equipment with other fish.
Good luck.


----------



## TheCheese909 (Aug 11, 2011)

Here, this was taken from the Sticky post " Betta Fish Disease and Treatment Part 2" that's found here on this forum.

Dropsy
•Symptoms: Your betta will have a bloated belly and raised scales. They will look like a pine cone. This is usually a fatal disease caused by an internal bacterial infection resulting in internal organ failure but many have had success bringing fish back when treated quickly.
Early Symptoms: Swollen eyes (important), Gray belly (important), Clamped fins, Lethargy. If your fish has swollen eyes and a gray belly, I suggest that you treat it for Dropsy.
•Treatment: If you spot the early signs of Dropsy then treat him/her with ES at 1-2tsp/gal and Jungle’s Anti-Parasite pellets while performing 100% daily water changes. It helps to increase the temperature to 84*F. If he/she has begun Pineconning then do the full course as described below:
Performing daily 100% water changes. Increase the temperature to 84*F. Add 1-2 tsp/gal Epsom Salt. Use API General Cure OR API Erythromycin OR Maracyn II and/or Maracyn for best results. Feed something containing Metronidazole, for example, Jungle’s Anti-Parasite pellets. If caught early, Dropsy is curable. 





I hope your guy makes it, it's very difficult to come back from.


----------



## sunlight (Apr 24, 2012)

epsom salt is very mild and it ok to use 3tsp/gall. Especially if it not early stage and it very difficult to treat. Also ALS1104 i think if you was treating him with Maracyn - two , finish it...along with epsom salt.


----------

